# Earplugs versus earmuffs for eyeglasses



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm using a pair of ESS prescription protective eyewear and am concerned that earmuffs will not seal as well or will be uncomfortable. Most protect to 34dB.

I've got Hero 33dB earplugs that I use in other noisy situations. Will they work as well or is there a specific reason to use the earmuffs?


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Earmuffs need not be uncomfortable, and my inexpensive Silencios seal OK, as do the Pro Ears, over my shooting glasses.

The common preference for muffs is that they do seal, with no technique required. Plugs are sometimes difficult to make plug. I have that problem, and it is highly annoying when it happens - delays the 'shooting experience'. On the other hand, plugs do not detract from any natural beauty you may possess; You can look good out there.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Not familiar with those plugs, but I tried out some Surefire Sonic Defenders the other day and they did just fine, not as quiet as muffs but a lot more comfortable and the noise wasn't an issue. This was shooting out doors.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I use solid rubber/silicone ear plugs and earmuffs. There will be situations at the range where you may be exposed to gunfire without earmuffs; such as when you're adjusting your earmuffs. And, when other shooters bring really loud firearms (such as 460 or 500 Mag) earmuffs alone will not be sufficient. My hearing was bad at birth & I really can't afford to lose any more. The plugs are easy to insert if you pull the top of your ear up before putting them in. That straightens your ear canal & allows the plug to go in.

And, if you want better eye protection than regular Rx glasses provide, here are glasses designed to fit over your Rx glasses. (Front & side protection) They're inexpensive & work well:

Safety Glasses, Safety Goggles & Protective Work Eyewear

http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com...b33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/s/3/s3580sj_34f.jpg


----------

